# Word of the Day:  Apple-Knocker



## Ruthanne

definition:
_informal_ an ignorant or unsophisticated person


----------



## Ruthanne

Many kids seem to be apple-knockers these days when it comes to the covid rules.


----------



## ohioboy

I thought it was about one apple knockin up another.


----------



## RnR

Interesting word, thanks Ruthanne. Think I've met a few LOL.


----------



## ohioboy

In the movie "The night of the grizzly" (1966 ?) a dude calls Clint Walker an "Apple-knocker"


----------



## horseless carriage

You can keep your apple-knockers, I prefer a nice pair.


----------



## hollydolly

We have apple-knockers who have lived here in the village all their lives, and have never even visited London, just 20 miles away.... and don't want to..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dana

_This is a new word for me but here goes_:

Ever since the family of apple-knockers moved into town, the peaceful atmosphere has been shattered.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I don't want to know what went on this change-room!







Anyone that comes up with the name "Cinderella" for a men's basketball team is a real apple-knocker!


----------



## jujube

Better to have apple-knockers around than to have the tommy-knockers show up.....


----------



## SetWave




----------



## RubyK




----------

